# Rims 16 holes and hubs 32 holes



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello, I have to build a set of carbon wheels with 16 hole rims and hubs 32 holes, what building lacing options?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I have to ask, what drove you to a 16 hole rim?


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

is an old carbon rim campagnolo I want to take.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Front or rear? New or used hub?


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

front and rear, the hubs is news (progres)


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd sell the rims and buy something appropriate for the hubs you have. Or look for the appropriate hubs to use with the rims.

Life is too short to ride ghetto wheels.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Unless that is a very deep rim, like 80mm 16 spokes in the rear is not going to be very supportive. 16h on the front with a 40mm rim or more is fine for average size riders.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

The rim is 46mm


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

dgaddis1 said:


> I'd sell the rims and buy something appropriate for the hubs you have. Or look for the appropriate hubs to use with the rims.
> 
> Life is too short to ride ghetto wheels.


^This. If you're going to build a wheelset you should do it right. Plus I'd never trust a 16 hole rear wheel, at least for my fat butt.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

these wheels worked many years with 16 spokes. Why they can not work now?


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

nyanyin said:


> these wheels worked many years with 16 spokes. Why they can not work now?


My 1984 Pontiac drove great for years. Why doesn't it work now?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> ^This. If you're going to build a wheelset you should do it right. Plus I'd never trust a 16 hole rear wheel, at least for my fat butt.


Yea but if you had 17h rims and 47/64 hole hubs and laced them paired 5.5-cross I'm *sure* it would work *fine* for many years.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

masont said:


> My 1984 Pontiac drove great for years. Why doesn't it work now?


Because of metal rusting and rubber parts degrading?... what does that have to do with a bicycle hub?


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

headloss said:


> Because of metal rusting and rubber parts degrading?... what does that have to do with a bicycle hub?


Exact... Only rims is old are in perfect condition, the hubs and spokes in new


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

This forum as a rule is not overly fond of low spoke counts. 16 for a front wheel is ok. 16 in the rear is marginal. You should ask yourself why isn't anyone else doing it?


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

to be exploited and a few rims hubs and I have,


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

nyanyin said:


> to be exploited and a few rims hubs and I have,


You need to go back and check the translation.
On the other hand if you have a 16 hole rim and you want to sell it off to someone you may very well be exploiting [use (a situation or person) in an unfair or selfish way] them.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

nyanyin said:


> these wheels worked many years with 16 spokes. Why they can not work now?


I'm assuming because the hubs and rims matched previously and the hub was specifically made to pair with the 16 hole rim. 

I could be wrong, but I don't see any other way to make this work outside of 8 spokes per side. For a rear wheel, I would not feel confident with that few spokes taking the strain of holding up more than 50% of my body weight and dealing with the torsional stresses if power transfer from the cranks.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

nyanyin said:


> Exact... Only rims is old are in perfect condition, the hubs and spokes in new


Are those Campagnolo hubs? Honestly, I wouldn't recommend it... the older Campy hubs have a reputation for failing at the flange when built up with say a radial pattern. Using every other hole essentially leads to the same problem, too much tension on each spoke due to using 50% of what the hub was designed for. While I do think you could get away with using every other hole on some hubs, I think that it would be a bad choice for these specific hubs.

If you can find a hub that is designed to take the tension in a more concentrated surface area, one designed with the ability to handle a radial pattern, then I don't think you'd have any problem skipping every other hole. Otherwise, I think you'll regret it. I think you'd be OK going the other way, skipping holes in a rim but I think the hub flange will fail if you do it the way you suggest in the OP.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hubs are 32 holes


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

nyanyin said:


> 10:6 might work?


Not possible.
8/8 is the only way.
I assume you have the holes on your rims evenly spaced (no paired spoking).
Then these are the possibilities (red is drive side):















I don't know if it will work in terms of stiffness and durability, but it is a pattern.
I would get a different front hub with fewer holes and/or a bigger flange diameter so there is more space between holes.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Andreas_Illesch said:


> Then these are the possibilities (red is drive side):...


Is every other hole on the red side/spokes not feasible?


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

looigi said:


> Is every other hole on the red side/spokes not feasible?


No, these are the only ways that make sense to me.
f.e. if you put the spokes one hole further than in the second picture, they will touch other spokes heads.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

the rims no paired spoking


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

Older Campy hubs also do not have seals. A fairly short ride in the rain took all of the grease out, which I found when I got home. I used 16 spokes radical pattern on a deep V tubular rim. Not a lot of lateral strength. I weigh 140.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

1 crox ds and radial nds is the original patron lace


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------

